# im so lost with this stuff?



## trickster101 (Mar 14, 2010)

I had alot of accidents this year with backcountry travel. Im looking into some safety equitment, medical, cummunication, all that stuff.
If you have anything you reccomend please share. Im not very experianced, 1st year doing backcountry stuff.
ive snowboarded for 2 years. If that helps you know how clueless i am.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I don't know what your skill-level is, but if your relatively new to snowboarding you may want to hone your skills more before you devote yourself to serious backcountry. I know that in most accidents you don't have a whole lot of control of the scenario, but being an expert at freeriding certainly gives you the ability to be more responsive in a bad situation.

I haven't gotten into backcountry yet so I can't give you solid advice, Snowolf and Killclimbz know a lot however.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

What do you currently have when you go out in the BC is a better question? Have you taken an avi-1 class? Do you roll solo with a group what?


----------



## trickster101 (Mar 14, 2010)

snowvols said:


> What do you currently have when you go out in the BC is a better question? Have you taken an avi-1 class? Do you roll solo with a group what?


I usually just take a shovel, some extra goggles, gloves, stuff like that. NOPE never taken a class. Usually go up with around 3-4 people. Most of the time they are pretty experianced. Sometimes solo.
And ya i know, its a accident ready to happen.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

trickster101 said:


> ya i know, its a accident ready to happen.


then stay the fuck home


----------



## trickster101 (Mar 14, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> then stay the fuck home


 ya i know, thats why im trying to learn.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Last edited by Snowolf : Yesterday at 11:17 PM. Reason: I am going to throw this touch scree iPhone and it's spell check out the damn window at 70 MPH!!!!


ya road raging huh?


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

On top of what Snowolf said, I would also advise you (or at least 1 of your crew) get some first aid and emergency management training. knowing how to read avalanche terrain, and digging people out is all well and good, but if no one knows what to do once they are dug out it's no good.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

A bit of an important perspective question. Where in the world are you BC riding? State?


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

as long as you got recco youre good to go


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jeri534 said:


> as long as you got recco youre good to go


Oh Lord, don't even joke about it. WAY too many people seriously think the Recco reflector in their boots, pants, jacket, whatever actually IS a beacon. It's insane.

People need to start seeing Recco for what it primarily is - a body recovery tool. If someone is finding you via Recco, they're probably finding your corpsicle.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

they shouldnt even be in outerwear, people get a false sense of security with it which is just mind boggling


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

So I shouldn't sell my beacon? I have recco in my jacket and pants though. I figure that's double the chance they will recover me unless I can out run a slide :laugh:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Imma putting reflector tape on my helmet! Imma safe rider!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Reminds me of people who bicycle with neon safety vests but don't follow traffic laws or scan traffic.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


> Reminds me of people who bicycle with neon safety vests but don't follow traffic laws or scan traffic.


Ya and ride on the sidewalk on the wrong side of the street. :laugh:


----------

